# Native English teacher job hunt



## johngoodhew

I am a native English teacher and I have been applying for a teaching position in Hong Kong via the web. But so far have had no response to any of my emails. I am living in UK and wish to relocate to HK. Can anybody give me some advice as to what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

johngoodhew said:


> I am a native English teacher and I have been applying for a teaching position in Hong Kong via the web. But so far have had no response to any of my emails. I am living in UK and wish to relocate to HK. Can anybody give me some advice as to what I am doing wrong.


Hi,
I'm a teacher in Spain, and saw your post hadn't been answered so thought I'd give it some thought. Firstly when you apply for a job I would wait for a few days then get in touch with the school to check that they have received your application and make a first contact with the people there. Ask them if they have any further questions and ask a couple yourself just so that they remember you. Ask if you would need a car to get to classes for example or if there would be a possibility of you having language classes, anything short and simple, but that will make you different from other teachers.
Secondly, Google teaching in Hong Kong and see if there are any forums you can join or other pages of general info about the situation there.
Can't think of anything else


----------



## Steven Ballantyne

johngoodhew said:


> I am a native English teacher and I have been applying for a teaching position in Hong Kong via the web. But so far have had no response to any of my emails. I am living in UK and wish to relocate to HK. Can anybody give me some advice as to what I am doing wrong.


Hi mate - I would strongly suggest you come to Hong Kong in person, spend a couple of weeks actually visiting every school you are interested in working for and give your resume to them in Person - Iv got a small language school in Hong Kong - there are so many teachers looking for work here - a recruiter will more likely choose some one already here than abroad - those positions tend to be accepted by the chinese schools.
which is certainly worth applying for - fantastic experience.

Cheers

Steven


----------



## Add260

i don't think it's anything you;re doing wrong...i think you're being beaten by expat teachers living here in HK who can easily do an interview if need be. There are many dual citizen Chinese teachers here in HK (American/Chinese, Bristish/Chinese, Canadian/Chinese) 

I would say try being recruited by one of the international private school groups - the British schools here in HK are called ESF schools, they follow the British teaching curriculum. They have about 5 ESF schools here in HK - ESF South Island School, Bradbury School, West Island School, etc....hope this helps


----------



## nico522

Hi, I'm Nico who raised in HK. I believe there's lots of job opportunity for teaching english in HK.
You can go to some english school, like English Town, Wall Street Institute, British Council...etc
to find a job! Nice to meet u by the way.


----------



## brendawwjd

*Edb*



johngoodhew said:


> I am a native English teacher and I have been applying for a teaching position in Hong Kong via the web. But so far have had no response to any of my emails. I am living in UK and wish to relocate to HK. Can anybody give me some advice as to what I am doing wrong.



Although the deadline has passed, it might be a good try to check out the EDB NET scheme. It is just another way to get yourself posted in the field. It's under "Teacher's Development"/"Employment related"

I do have to warn you that there is a rumor about HK school's standard for NET is higher compare to like Japan or Korea (ie: a Bachelor + TESOL aren't going to get you a job in a school). But just try anyway. And keep applying to places like tutorial centres; they pay reasonably well.


----------



## LLMP

i read some post in<snip> they are looking for an english teacher. good luck


----------



## hkwebified

How long does it take to get a English jonb if you are in Hong Kong ? And you have a degree ?


----------



## Tigerlily1

*British Council*

Apply at the British Council, if they cant give you a post they can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## thedragon

Hi, I am a qualified primary teacher and will move to hong kong with BA, CELTA, masters in tesol and 3 years experience, next year. Can anyone with experience tell me if the government schools or private esl schools (such as british council) are better? what are the tradeoffs? I m looking for a good salary but dont want to work myself into the ground as in South korea!

thanks


----------



## FLME

Hi Thedargon!....any chance you could let me know how you got on in your job hunt for a TEFL position in Hong Kong... I am heading over there in mid December, and have a degree and CELTA (but no teaching experience as of yet)..Based on your experience do you think it will be possible for me to find work when I get there? How long did it take you to find a position? ...( I hope you found one!) Are you enjoying life in Hong Kong? Thanks


----------



## dunmovin

have you tried directly contacting a school (such as King George V) or the ESF (English Schools Foundation)?


----------

